
Improved Graphs: Powered by the Open Source DO Agent - amitdugar
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/improved-graphs/
======
developuh
This is cool but does this work only on DigitalOcean ?

~~~
amitdugar
Not from DO but since it is open sourced, I am sure we can make it work with
any Linux server with a little work :)

